# Matagorda 7lb, 29in Trout



## stealthm35x (Jun 4, 2015)

Fun out on the water with Captain Kendall Kersh this past weekend, a 29 inch trout made it great!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*fish*

Awesome. Beautiful fish. congrats.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice trout!!!


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Great fish!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice fish! Capt. Kendall does a great job!


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## Brazilian fishing girl (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Congrats*

Solid Trout


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

East Bay?


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Great trip


----------

